# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Keeping a Dream Journal Helps Induce Lucid Dreaming - Blogcritics.org (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

Blogcritics.org (blog)*Keeping a Dream Journal Helps Induce Lucid Dreaming**Blogcritics.org (blog)*Today I am going to talk about my secret key to inducing *lucid dreaming*, which is to keep a dream journal. At first glance it may not make sense how these two things would fit together. A dream journal is for recording the dreams you have at night that *...***

----------

